# Who's got the biggest ..........?



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2012)

...........Television
I saw on a high street shop's website that they now class smaller screen tvs as less than 30 inches.
I remember our familly getting a huge posh new 28 in as the biggest you could buy at the time.
So what size is yours ?
Mine is an old 32in  big box but still works perfectly.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 1, 2012)

43 inches (rear projection)


----------



## One Planer (Jul 1, 2012)

bobmac said:



			...........Television
I saw on a high street shop's website that they now class smaller screen tvs as less than 30 inches.
I remember our familly getting a huge posh new 28 in as the biggest you could buy at the time.
So what size is yours ?
Mine is an old 32in  big box but still works perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Bob :thup:


----------



## Chrimbo (Jul 1, 2012)

42" inches ( HD ) - my wife thought it was too big but it seams small now


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 1, 2012)

50" rear projection HD


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jul 1, 2012)

It's all in relation to how far you sit away from it, mine looks a ok size from my chair, but at 2ft it's HUGE!

42inches


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 1, 2012)

42 inch here. LCD. Will not fit anything bigger in corner..!


----------



## philsh (Jul 1, 2012)

46" hd, fits just nice.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2012)

46"LED that's under 1/2" thick. Wall mounted similar to how you hand a picture. Looks fantastic and actually somehow looks smaller than my old 40" lcd!


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 1, 2012)

Rooter said:



			46"LED that's under 1/2" thick. Wall mounted similar to how you hand a picture. Looks fantastic and actually somehow looks smaller than my old 40" lcd!
		
Click to expand...

We tried this way of having the TV mounted on the wall, hated it as you have to look upwards to see the dam thing, normal height on stand in a lounge , wall hanging in a pub or hotel


42" LCD LG superb tv with 5.1 surround sound home cinema


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 1, 2012)

50 inch led smart tv (samsung) in the lounge 42 led in the conservatory and  32 inch in the bed room all with sky


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2012)

40" lcd hd.


----------



## mouth (Jul 1, 2012)

When I moved house recently I  sold my 50" rear projection hd ready purely because there was nowhere for it to fit in the new lounge. Replaced it with a 32" lcd wall mounted.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Lg 50" HD Plasm, cracking screen, but in hindsight a little big for our room.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2012)

Samsung 40" 3D LED at home, that's big enough. 
At work we have a 106" Panasonic in the restaurant, it is massive.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 1, 2012)

37 inch lg lcd. When i brought it 6 years ago it was state of the art, now it belongs on the antiques roadshow!


----------



## jplkorea83 (Jul 1, 2012)

Inlaws are Korean and at their apartment in Seoul they have a 60" tv. Ridiculous!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			We tried this way of having the TV mounted on the wall, hated it as you have to look upwards to see the dam thing, normal height on stand in a lounge , wall hanging in a pub or hotel


42" LCD LG superb tv with 5.1 surround sound home cinema
		
Click to expand...

Why not hang it at normal height like I have then? I know what you men though, I have been round To mates houses, and you get a crick in the neck watching he match! The bottom of my tv is about 2ft from the floor...


----------



## golfsaint (Jul 1, 2012)

Only a 50" Samsung , but 32" samsungs in three bedrooms and kitchen , too much tv


----------



## RGDave (Jul 1, 2012)

37". Plenty big enough for me.

I remember me and the missus getting a 15" CRT for our front room.


----------



## brendy (Jul 1, 2012)

46" but am sat 16-18 feet away from it.


----------



## SyR (Jul 2, 2012)

We have a 40' LED tv for the lounge which is perfect for the distance we are sat from it. I will at some point get a 50' LED TV for the bedroom as there is more space in there.


----------



## Crow (Jul 2, 2012)

Just measured it, corner to corner = 30", nice old Samsung cathode ray tube.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jul 2, 2012)

47" and like Brendy sat 16-18 feet away


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2012)

32 in the lounge, 50 in the tv room, where it belongs.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2012)

40" Sony. We moved the furniture around in the lounge and it seems too small - I'm about 20' from it.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 2, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			37 inch lg lcd. When i brought it 6 years ago it was state of the art, now it belongs on the antiques roadshow!
		
Click to expand...

Same here lol.


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Jul 2, 2012)

42 inch 3D Tv in the living room, and a 42 inch plasma in the bedroom.


----------



## the hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

26"LCD with freeview and sky over the HOTTUB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

nice on winter nights watching the footy


----------



## Whee (Jul 3, 2012)

50" HD Plasma in the living room - 42" HD LCD in the Study.

Will be upgrading one of them next year with a 60" 3D something or other I reckon.

Might even be able to get a much cheaper LED by the end of this year. I love a good TV me, never mind throwing a bit of dosh at it.


----------



## Shaunmg (Jul 3, 2012)

One TV only, 32in. I can see just as much Coronation Street on it as anyone with a 50in and TV in every room in house, including toilet.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 3, 2012)

40" LCD in the livingroom which is plenty as we're only sitting < 15 feet away from it.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jul 3, 2012)

42" pioneer kuro, thinking about a move to 3d but the current tvs don't have a picture anywhere near as good. I shall spend on golf stuff instead.
It's on a stand with the hifi and record player as there are no walls suitable for hanging it unless we took out the fire.


----------



## jgozza (Jul 3, 2012)

Got a 42" but would like to upgrade to the 46" Samsung 3D Smart tv.
Been in John Lewis a few times now with the 3D specs on trying to convince the wife


----------

